# Betta sellers



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Can anyone reccomend any betta sellers/breeders from aquabid?


----------



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

*Betta Sellers*

Although this is a very old post (2005) I will tell you who I just bought my Betta's from. I imported them from Thailand from a seller called AquaStar 71. I got them on AquaBid. They look exactly like the pictures, are in very good shape, the seller had very good communication. I also purchased Bettas from another AquaBid seller named BettaKapes. The fish were also in very good condition, and were as represented in the pictures. Would appreciate any referrals of other reputable breeders you have experience with. Thanks! Hope this helps someone!


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I've also ordered from Thailand on Aquabid. A seller named Sirinutbettafarm. Prompt shipping along with good quality healthy fish.


----------

